# MOGO Fintech Thoughts



## Iccarus (May 25, 2012)

Any thoughts on Mogo Financial (TSX:GO) It's trading at lke 1.85 right now, and seems like a pretty big high risk high reward sort of story. Anybody here looked at this company?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Cash Store went bankrupt and Wonga withdrew their business from Canada.

Easyfinancial is still around, but they also rent furniture and electronics for ridiculous "lease" payments, so they have multiple income streams.

On the other hand, Carfinco started out as a 25 cent stock in the subprime auto lending sector and sold out a few years later for more than $9 a share.

Car lending is a little safer though. They had GPS units installed in them and could simply shut them down and repossess them. Also, people don't like to lose their transportation.

If the economy turns south, Mogo's default rates will shoot up sky high with no assets to repossess to offset the losses.

High risk and high reward...........would be my conclusion as well.

Maybe a spot for some playing around money ?


----------

